# Encender subwoofer Philips



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

que tal colegas como estan ?bueno tengo la siguiente situacion en que estuve pensando usar por un proyector el sub woofer fwd876 sin el minicomponente ..surge que es necesario enviar un pulso para que active el modulo amplificador atraves del mini din 8 pines alguien sabe como encender atraves de los pines


----------



## naxito (Abr 27, 2016)

Podrias mandar una foto con el modelo con mas claridad que se ve muy borrosa


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

Es el Minicomponente Philips fwd876 y a través del mini Din 8 pines encender y enviar la señal de audio


Éste es el mini din 8 pines no se si los parametros son universales o depende del mini sistem , bueno la imagen de la entrada del mini Din que descargué era para un Iphone , si los conectores son universales no tendria problemas no ?

Porque encuentro otras esquemas donde el pulso y la masa va por otro pin.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 27, 2016)

Ah, no no, los conectores de ese tipo no creo que sean universales.

Buscá el circuito electrónico del equipo o manual de servicio y ahí tenes todo.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

asi mismo y no encuentro por ningun lado el esquema


----------



## Bleny (Abr 27, 2016)

Aquí tienes el manual de servicio, donde pone los pines y mas


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

excelente gracias

aqui esta los pines pero no me dice a que volt  amperaje y ping va para el encendido

este seria que biene del componente al sub


----------



## Bleny (Abr 27, 2016)

No sera un puente entre el pin 7 y el Gnd


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

seria el 7 y 8 puedo inyectarle una fuente de 12 volt a 0.5 a


----------



## sergiot (Abr 27, 2016)

Preguntas varias, si tenes el equipo completo, porque no medis que es lo que le está llegando a esa ficha desde el equipo?? El subwoofer es activo, por lo tanto ya tiene su propia fuente, para que necesitaría que le conectes tensión por la ficha Din?? con el riesgo de quemar todo si haces las cosas mal y sin saber.

El único pin para estudiar bien que hace es el 6 que es el p_mute, deberías medirlo y ver que estado tiene según las condiciones del equipo.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 27, 2016)

El equipo ya no lo tengo, sólo el subwoofer activo y 3 bafles de los lados y central y para encender el sub tiene que llegar un voltaje de 12 volt a través de la ficha Din para que se prenda y pueda funcionar .. esa es la finalidad.

Y si identifico el pin puedo insertar un switch desde la propia fuente para que lo active independientemente.

No activó al alimentar por el pin 7 .. ¿ El p.mute que sería ?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2016)

A que te suena la palabra "mute"??


----------



## Pabloka30 (Abr 28, 2016)

en silenciar pero en que puede incidir alli como puedo hacer trabajar el amplificador sera ese pin que le enciende


----------



## jonydj (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola PABLOKA. Hola chicos, soy nuevo! la solución esta en darle 9 voltios a la placa fuente.
si deseas conectarle la ficha DIM, debes conectar el pin "7" (+9V) y el pin "3" (-9V) o bien puedes agregarle una pequeña fuente individual y acomodarla a tu antojo dentro de la caja y fíjate que en la bandeja donde están puestas las placas hay un conector de 4 pines de alimentación de (+27 volts, 2 masa y -27 volts) que alimenta desde la fuente de poder a la placa main., al lado de ese conector hay uno de 2 pines que dice 12 volts. ahí debes darle alimentación de 9v. o 12v como figura en la placa. saludos..


----------



## jonathan8 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hola que tal aun tengo dudas de como realizar la conexión ya que cada uno dice otra cosa  y no hay una congruencia en las respuestas alguien pudo realizar la conexión o alguien con certeza me puede ayudar? Gracias saludos


----------



## Jnkarlos (Jul 24, 2018)

Debes soldar el positivo de un cargador de 12 Volt al pin 7 y el negativo al pin 3 que es tierra para ser mas especifico , para corroborar que encienda enchufas el subwoofer , el led estará de color rojo y al enchufar el cargador pasará a color azul y el ventilador empezará a funcionar , después te centras en extraer el audio , yo lo hice y me funcionó.
Aquí puedes descargar el manual de servicio , está en inglés pero verás que en la pagina 43 si no me equivoco sale el diagrama del amplificador y en detalle el mini dim : Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## Gerardo garcia (Ene 2, 2019)

Para extraer el audio .alguien ya lo hizo 
Y como


----------



## Jnkarlos (Ene 2, 2019)

Gerardo garcia dijo:


> Para extraer el audio .alguien ya lo hizo
> Y como



Lo  que hice para activar el subwofer  fwd876 fue lo siguiente ...con un cargador de netbook de 12volt 1 ampere que tenia en casa ..cortar el jack de carga.pelar el cablecito blanco y negro que viene dentro del plastico negro ...estañe ambos en la punta y solde tal como se comentaba arriba ...el blanco que era el positivo en el pin 7 y el negro Gnd en el pin 3 ...luego enchufe el cable del subwofer junto con el del cargador ...y encencio!!!luego de que ya logre que encendiera...y corroborar el audio...para mi suerte en la placa salia que pines eran de audio 
Pin 1 L canal  izquierdo  y,pin 2 R canal derecho
Ademas del audio del parlante central pin 5 sub y pin 4 -c a si que ...para relizar la conecion de audio ocupe unos audifonos reciclados para ocupar el cablecito y el plug de audio....y asi conectarlo y probarlo mas facil...
Pele y separe y estañe el cable rojo  y verde y uni las tierras de ambos el cable de cobre es tierra...me quedaron 3 cablecito solde  
Directo el cable de color rojo en el pin 2 y el cable verde verde en el pin 1 y la tierra el cable de cobre al pin 8 que tambien es tierra...enchufe todo de nuevo y para mi sorpresa funciono!!!!!increible sonido....luego de eso me faltabal el parlante central asi que me faltava conectar...el pin 5 con el pin 1  L  y  el pin 4 con pin 2 R....listo ya tenia funcionando todos los parlantes...lo unico que faltaba era poner un interruptor y bueno enchufar un solo cable de alimentacion y no 2...hice lo siguiente : corte ahora del otro extremo del cargador de netbook  el enchufe y pele los cable y estañe nuevamente el cable blaco positivo y lo solde a una patita de un swicht o interruptor....y de la otra patita solde un caclecito que solde al positivo de la fuente del subwofer.. y luego de eso solde el cablecito negro(gnd) al negativo de la fuente de subwofer...luego le encendi y ya solo faltaba acomodar todo...y lo bueno de ocupar un cargador de netbook es que ocupaba un espacio reducido...lo demas era adaptar todo y acomodar los cables...pero en si fue algo no tan dificil...es importante tener el manual de servicio y asegurarse que pines conectar y donde conectar la corriente para hacerlo encender...


----------



## digafer1987 (May 27, 2019)

Jnkarlos dijo:


> Lo  que hice para activar el subwofer  fwd876 fue lo siguiente ...con un cargador de netbook de 12volt 1 ampere que tenia en casa ..cortar el jack de carga.pelar el cablecito blanco y negro que viene dentro del plastico negro ...estañe ambos en la punta y solde tal como se comentaba arriba ...el blanco que era el positivo en el pin 7 y el negro Gnd en el pin 3 ...luego enchufe el cable del subwofer junto con el del cargador ...y encencio!!!luego de que ya logre que encendiera...y corroborar el audio...para mi suerte en la placa salia que pines eran de audio
> Pin 1 L canal  izquierdo  y,pin 2 R canal derecho
> Ademas del audio del parlante central pin 5 sub y pin 4 -c a si que ...para relizar la conecion de audio ocupe unos audifonos reciclados para ocupar el cablecito y el plug de audio....y asi conectarlo y probarlo mas facil...
> Pele y separe y estañe el cable rojo  y verde y uni las tierras de ambos el cable de cobre es tierra...me quedaron 3 cablecito solde
> Directo el cable de color rojo en el pin 2 y el cable verde verde en el pin 1 y la tierra el cable de cobre al pin 8 que tambien es tierra...enchufe todo de nuevo y para mi sorpresa funciono!!!!!increible sonido....luego de eso me faltabal el parlante central asi que me faltava conectar...el pin 5 con el pin 1  L  y  el pin 4 con pin 2 R....listo ya tenia funcionando todos los parlantes...lo unico que faltaba era poner un interruptor y bueno enchufar un solo cable de alimentacion y no 2...hice lo siguiente : corte ahora del otro extremo del cargador de netbook  el enchufe y pele los cable y estañe nuevamente el cable blaco positivo y lo solde a una patita de un swicht o interruptor....y de la otra patita solde un caclecito que solde al positivo de la fuente del subwofer.. y luego de eso solde el cablecito negro(gnd) al negativo de la fuente de subwofer...luego le encendi y ya solo faltaba acomodar todo...y lo bueno de ocupar un cargador de netbook es que ocupaba un espacio reducido...lo demas era adaptar todo y acomodar los cables...pero en si fue algo no tan dificil...es importante tener el manual de servicio y asegurarse que pines conectar y donde conectar la corriente para hacerlo encender...


Y que pasa con el pin 6? Tengo el mismo equipo y realice pruebas con una protoboard. Noté que el 3(-12v), el 6 (no sé para que es), el 7 (+12) y el 8 (tampoco sé que es) debían estar conectados, y si quitaba alguno, el módulo dejaba de funcionar.
Tengo el equipo completo, pero quiero utilizar solamente la unidad subwoofer.


----------



## Jnkarlos (Jun 21, 2019)

Inyectale 12 Volt al pin 7 y ocupas el 3 como negativo , tomas una fuente de 12 volt 1 Ampere y te deberia encender , hay pines que son tierra , si no me equivoco 3, 8, 6 y los demás son para el audio , derecho e izquierdo , en el diagrama te dice que representa cada pin , yo lo que hice fue sacar la placa , la di vuelta y dónde están los pines del conector aparecían los numeros , entonces directamente soldé el positivo de mi fuente en el pin 7 y  el negativo en una de las tierras.

Te sugiero que intentes edit primero y luego veas como extraer el audio , al hacer lo que te mencioné debería pasar de standby a encendido  y el led de standby cambiar a color azul cuando enciende , yo usé un cargador de netbook de 12 Volt 1A. Corté el conector e identifiqué el positivo y el negativo , luego soldé en la placa positivo en pin 7 negativo pin 3 , luego enchufé tanto el cable de corriente del subwoofer y luego el de la otra fuente.


----------



## Pedro luna (Sep 21, 2020)

Jnkarlos dijo:


> Debes soldar el positivo de un cargador de 12 Volt al pin 7 y el negativo al pin 3 que es tierra para ser mas especifico , para corroborar que encienda enchufas el subwoofer , el led estará de color rojo y al enchufar el cargador pasará a color azul y el ventilador empezará a funcionar , después te centras en extraer el audio , yo lo hice y me funcionó.
> Aquí puedes descargar el manual de servicio , está en inglés pero verás que en la pagina 43 si no me equivoco sale el diagrama del amplificador y en detalle el mini dim : Elektrotanya for electronics experts


Trabajo perfectamente con tus indicaciones de antemano brother muchas gracias!!!un cordial saludo


----------



## Miky32 (Dic 17, 2020)

Buenas amigos espero me puedan ayudar tengo un subwoofer Philips modelo fwd798/55 y quisiera me me dijeran como le hago para reactivarlo


----------



## RJMN301184 (Abr 9, 2021)

Si yo ya encendí el mío gracias a todos los comentarios funcionó aunque no pude conectar los cornetas centrales


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2021)

RJMN301184 dijo:


> Si yo ya encendí el mío gracias a todos los comentarios funcionó aunque no pude conectar los cornetas centrales


Y... Cómo lo hiciste...?


----------



## Chapita99 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jnkarlos dijo:


> Lo  que hice para activar el subwofer  fwd876 fue lo siguiente ...con un cargador de netbook de 12volt 1 ampere que tenia en casa ..cortar el jack de carga.pelar el cablecito blanco y negro que viene dentro del plastico negro ...estañe ambos en la punta y solde tal como se comentaba arriba ...el blanco que era el positivo en el pin 7 y el negro Gnd en el pin 3 ...luego enchufe el cable del subwofer junto con el del cargador ...y encencio!!!luego de que ya logre que encendiera...y corroborar el audio...para mi suerte en la placa salia que pines eran de audio
> Pin 1 L canal  izquierdo  y,pin 2 R canal derecho
> Ademas del audio del parlante central pin 5 sub y pin 4 -c a si que ...para relizar la conecion de audio ocupe unos audifonos reciclados para ocupar el cablecito y el plug de audio....y asi conectarlo y probarlo mas facil...
> Pele y separe y estañe el cable rojo  y verde y uni las tierras de ambos el cable de cobre es tierra...me quedaron 3 cablecito solde
> Directo el cable de color rojo en el pin 2 y el cable verde verde en el pin 1 y la tierra el cable de cobre al pin 8 que tambien es tierra...enchufe todo de nuevo y para mi sorpresa funciono!!!!!increible sonido....luego de eso me faltabal el parlante central asi que me faltava conectar...el pin 5 con el pin 1  L  y  el pin 4 con pin 2 R....listo ya tenia funcionando todos los parlantes...lo unico que faltaba era poner un interruptor y bueno enchufar un solo cable de alimentacion y no 2...hice lo siguiente : corte ahora del otro extremo del cargador de netbook  el enchufe y pele los cable y estañe nuevamente el cable blaco positivo y lo solde a una patita de un swicht o interruptor....y de la otra patita solde un caclecito que solde al positivo de la fuente del subwofer.. y luego de eso solde el cablecito negro(gnd) al negativo de la fuente de subwofer...luego le encendi y ya solo faltaba acomodar todo...y lo bueno de ocupar un cargador de netbook es que ocupaba un espacio reducido...lo demas era adaptar todo y acomodar los cables...pero en si fue algo no tan dificil...es importante tener el manual de servicio y asegurarse que pines conectar y donde conectar la corriente para hacerlo encender...


Hola! que buena explicación 
¿tienes fotos de cómo hiciste tu conexión? sobre todo en los pines de audio. Saludos de México


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 30, 2021)

Si tienes un conector, lo conectas tal cual lo mensiona, sino puedes cortar y colocar los cables directo a lo que necesites


----------

